# Apple liefert Update 10.5.5 für Mac OS X aus



## Newsfeed (16 September 2008)

Die Updates betreffen eine Reihe wichtiger Systemkomponenten. Einige Schwachstellen lassen sich auf ungepatchten Systemen auch übers Netz nutzen, teils sogar zum Einschleusen von beliebigem Schadcode.

Weiterlesen...


----------

